# Looking to sub work in MD



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Contract fell through, looking to put my trucks to work in Maryland. I'm in Annapolis but I'll drive an hour or so to go to work. 

Got an f-250 and a dual wheel 350 both with 2yd salt doggs and western plows. No Harry homeowner rigs here. Beckswelding @ yahoo . Com


----------



## remixmotoring (Jun 13, 2013)

*looking for work*

I am also in maryland looking for work this will be my first season just purchased a new 3500 drw and I am ready for action so let me know if you need more help


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Send me an email and we might be able to set something up. I am looking for a sub for events 2" or more in Edgewater/Annapolis for this upcoming season.

Do you have a spreader?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I might have some work in that area come next winter. keep me in the loop if you are still looking.


----------



## absolute (Dec 3, 2013)

anyone still looking for subs


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

I may have work in the columbia md area
Let me know if you are still looking


----------



## Midatlanticpowe (Dec 4, 2007)

Old School , Most of our lots are in Edgewater/Annapolis area but easily managed on 2 inch snow or less. Let me know if you get in a bind. Good to have local contacts. Thanks
Rob
410-266-6866


----------



## Midatlanticpowe (Dec 4, 2007)

Precision, did you get alot of snow/ice in Columbia yesterday? Have any ideas on whats coming through tonight or tomorrow morning?


----------

